# Frank Schleck positive



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Tested positive for a diuretic at the Tour. Oops.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

yep, LOL!



> The WADA accredited laboratory in Châtenay-Malabry detected the presence of the diuretic Xipamide in Schleck's urine sample


.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...l-finding-for-frank-schleck-at-tour-de-france


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Would this be used for masking or elimination?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

maybe he just had to poop. Jeez


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

SicBith said:


> maybe he just had to poop. Jeez


You use a laxative for that.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

or a diuretic. It's really about what works for ya.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't get too excited. Xipamide is a specified substance.



> A specified substance is a substance which allows, under defined conditions, for a greater reduction of a two-year sanction when an athlete tests positive for that particular substance.
> 
> The purpose is to recognize that it is possible for a substance to enter an athlete’s body inadvertently, and therefore allow a tribunal more flexibility when making a sanctioning decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

What benefit would he have for taking this? I read it is also not allowed in Soccer so it must do something.. .


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

wesb321 said:


> What benefit would he have for taking this? I read it is also not allowed in Soccer so it must do something.. .


Masking agent


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Why even take a diuretic?

I would hate to have to pee every hour during a stage race. And anyway, I thought these guys wanted to stay hydrated.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

masking agent for all the estrogen he's been taking lately


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Why even take a diuretic?
> 
> I would hate to have to pee every hour during a stage race. And anyway, I thought these guys wanted to stay hydrated.


Diruetics are used to more rapidly flush other drugs out of the system.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Local Hero said:


> Why even take a diuretic?
> 
> I would hate to have to pee every hour during a stage race. And anyway, I thought these guys wanted to stay hydrated.


Masking agent. He is dirty. So when is Wiggo or Froome going to get zapped?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

He has a defense. They put this in his drink after he complained about not getting paid, LOL!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Compare this: 

_According to UCI anti-doping rules the finding does not require a provisional suspension, but in a statement the UCI said, "the UCI is confident that his team will take the necessary steps to enable the Tour de France to continue in serenity and to ensure that their rider has the opportunity to properly prepare his defense in particular within the legal timeline, which allows four days for him to have his B sample analyzed."_
UCI Announces Adverse Analytical Finding For Fränk Schleck At Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com

to this: 

_"The UCI is confident that his team will take the necessary steps to enable the Tour de France to continue in serenity and to ensure that their rider has the opportunity to properly prepare his defense in particular within the legal timeline, which allows four days for him to have his B sample analyzed," the UCI said in its statement._
Russian tests positive for diuretic at Tour de France - USATODAY.com

Coincidence? I THINK NOT!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply everyone! After today anyone doping a pro race is a complete moron, your gonna get caught.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply everyone! After today anyone doping a pro race is a complete moron, your gonna get caught.


Really? This ends it?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

wesb321 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply everyone! After today anyone doping a pro race is a complete moron, your gonna get caught.


Not the sharpest guys around, no much pressure to win for sponsors and their big contacts. Don't kid yourself though. This is rampant is ALL sports!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sure Armstrong will come to his defense. This is clearly a witch hunt and probably unconstitutional as well.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Just think, if Andy got caught up in this as well Armstrong would win the 2009 Tour...and a few people's heads would explode around hear!

On a serious note I wonder if he will get a slap on the wrist like some other athletes have gotten lately like Hope Solo. I also found it interesting that this was announced, with a name before the B sample was tested.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

wesb321 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply everyone! After today anyone doping a pro race is a complete moron, your gonna get caught.


Umm...no.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

There goes the new super Luxembourg team...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

So the diuretic makes your urine clear and copious and it waters down the secret sauce?


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Rundfahrt said:


> Just think, if Andy got caught up in this as well Armstrong would win the 2009 Tour...and a few people's heads would explode around hear!
> 
> .


Too funny!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think I read that both Schlecks registered abnormally low testosterone levels, but I may have just assumed that.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

LOL I guess he'll be waiting on that paycheck even longer now? Good luck getting a new contract.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Somehow I suspect if Frank was actually in contention to win or podium, like last year, we would have never heard about this positive.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

tethernaut said:


> masking agent for all the estrogen he's been taking lately


Id rep you fifty times for that, if I could.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> Really? This ends it?


HaHaHa!
I say that every time one of the big names get's popped. I'm sure in another month or so some other favorite will be caught and I'll say damn, anyone using after this is an idiot.. they are looking too hard. Your going to get caught.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> Masking agent. He is dirty. So when is Wiggo or Froome going to get zapped?


It is responses like this which cause debate on whether or not releasing information before the matter is concluded is good for the athlete in question and cycling. If I were Frank I would be fuming that this was public at this time, as he is now in the public eye a negative influence on the sport before his case has even been heard. I personally would much rather hear about the athlete involved, positive test, athlete's argument, doping agencies argument, ruling, and sanction all at once. This way the athlete need only address the doping agency and not the public speculation about him and doping in general. Though I'm quite certain 99% of you disagree as there would be little to speculate on forums like these.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Honestly though I would take a shot in the arse to double my climbing speeds any day:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

trailrunner68 said:


> I'm sure Armstrong will come to his defense. This is clearly a witch hunt and probably unconstitutional as well.


lol...rep'd.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cableguy said:


> Somehow I suspect if Frank was actually in contention to win or podium, like last year, we would have never heard about this positive.


Yeah, I get the same feeling.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Yeah, I get the same feeling.


Weird Fabien got the f' away from the TOF before this attention would cast any doubt on him. (that and his kid being born) Ha


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad he's not on my fantasy Tour team!

Also, for whatever program he was on, he should ask for a refund.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


>


I saw this pic a month ago. This was a domestic abuse call. Popo called Andy a *****, Frank kicked Popo in the man bits and Jens beat the snot out of all of them for being little bitc***. Nothing new here.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Radio Shack has pulled Schleck off of the Tour.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...m-tour-says-team-does-not-use-diuretic_230317


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Alrighty, this is diuretic that mostly likely was used to flush other doping products. And it's stuff that is not specifically listed on WADA's banned list.

By announcing this as an adverse analytical finding (which maybe they had to do), I think there is a missed opportunity to increase the monitoring of Schleck to find out what he's really using. That to me is the real promise of the biopassport--tell the anti-doping authorities who to target for a lot of random--statistically random (or as close as you can get)--tests.

So, yeah, he's out of the race, he'll probably get away with a slap on the wrist and nothing is learned about his actual doping program.

Edited to add: Maybe all that stuff playing down his chances, saying he's not going to win the tour was really a message intended for TPTB at his team who are in control of the doping program, i.e., Frank didn't get something he wanted.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Glad he's not on my fantasy team.

Is this the first time a rider on a Bruyneel team has been pinched??? Triki Beltran was with Liquigas; Tyler with Phonak; Floyd with Phonak; Colom with Katusha. 

I do remember Bryuneel at Astana kicked Gusev off the team in 2008 for abnormal blood values, but there wasn't a positive per se and Gusev was never suspended.

Can someone confirm if Frank's positive indeed would be the first time a rider on a Bruyneel team has tested positive?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Radio Shack has pulled Schleck off of the Tour.
> 
> RadioShack pulls Schleck from Tour, says team does not use diuretic


I'm glad he got pulled. I always wanted to puke when he was quoted as "missing" Andy. He needs to HTFU!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

According to Frank, his brother Andy brought some contaminated Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen over from Luxenbourg, at Frank's request who complained of the poor quality of Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen in France. 
Schleck said he and four other Nissan Radio Shack teammates ate the Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen on July 13 and that he was the only one who underwent a doping test on July 14. He ate more of the Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen, explaining that although it wasn't normal to eat Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen a day before racing, it was too good to waste.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

fornaca68 said:


> Glad he's not on my fantasy team.
> 
> Is this the first time a rider on a Bruyneel team has been pinched??? Triki Beltran was with Liquigas; Tyler with Phonak; Floyd with Phonak; Colom with Katusha.
> 
> ...


Benoit Jaochim (sp?)
Fuyu Li
Frank Schleck


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Horner must be pissed. He spent his Tour escorting this joker around France instead of riding for himself.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Frank's paycheck may not have cleared, but it looks like his check to Fuentes finally did.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

See what happens when you separate the sisters?

Isnt he basically last? Its getting tough to keep up with the bus I guess!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> He has a defense. They put this in his drink after he complained about not getting paid, LOL!


Hmm...you might be on to something here. Maybe they put it in his drink to get OUT of having to pay him. If he is a doper, he doesn't have to be paid.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Weasel said:


> Frank's paycheck may not have cleared, but it looks like his check to Fuentes finally did.


The team may have forgotten to pay the most important person on the payroll, Pat McQuaid.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*the plot thickens*



Local Hero said:


> Compare this:
> 
> _According to UCI anti-doping rules the finding does not require a provisional suspension, but in a statement the UCI said, "the UCI is confident that his team will take the necessary steps to enable the Tour de France to continue in serenity and to ensure that their rider has the opportunity to properly prepare his defense in particular within the legal timeline, which allows four days for him to have his B sample analyzed."_
> UCI Announces Adverse Analytical Finding For FrÃ¤nk Schleck At Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com
> ...


“Even though an abnormal ‘A Sample’ does not require these measures, Mr. Schleck and the team believe this is the right thing to do, to ensure the Tour de France can go on in calm and that Fränk Schleck can prepare his defense in accordance with the legal timing to do so.”


Copypasta bastards!

Well, what happened last year? 
Kolobnev Cleared In Tour De France Doping Case | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd like to hear from the UCI why they were so quick to release a positive for Frank, but took more than two months for AC, and only after under pressure from outside news sources?

Both findings occurred near the sime time of the second rest day


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> I'd like to hear from the UCI why they were so quick to release a positive for Frank, but took more than two months for AC, and only after under pressure from outside news sources?
> 
> Both findings occurred near the sime time of the second rest day


Likewise :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> I'd like to hear from the UCI why they were so quick to release a positive for Frank, but took more than two months for AC, and only after under pressure from outside news sources?
> 
> Both findings occurred near the sime time of the second rest day


That's the $64,000 question, isn't it?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

This doesn't seem like something you'd "accidentally" take so there is little defense for it showing up. It's clearly a masking or flushing agent, so if the B sample is also positive the UCI should propose to ban him for the full 2 years UNLESS he admits to what he was masking, and if he fessed up to that they should propose to ban him for only a year. 6 months if he sells out his suppliers/doctors.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Hmm...you might be on to something here. Maybe they put it in his drink to get OUT of having to pay him. If he is a doper, he doesn't have to be paid.


It was a joke like Conti's tainted meat story!


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Hmm...you might be on to something here. Maybe they put it in his drink to get OUT of having to pay him. If he is a doper, he doesn't have to be paid.


Yes, very interesting...



DrSmile said:


> This doesn't seem like something you'd "accidentally" take so there is little defense for it showing up. It's clearly a masking or flushing agent, so if the B sample is also positive the UCI should propose to ban him for the full 2 years UNLESS he admits to what he was masking, and if he fessed up to that they should propose to ban him for only a year. 6 months if he sells out his suppliers/doctors.


Perfect idea!


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> According to Frank, his brother Andy brought some contaminated *Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen* over from Luxenbourg, at Frank's request who complained of the poor quality of Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen in France.
> Schleck said he and four other Nissan Radio Shack teammates ate the Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen on July 13 and that he was the only one who underwent a doping test on July 14. He ate more of the Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen, explaining that although it wasn't normal to eat Judd Mat Gaardebou'nen a day before racing, it was too good to waste.


Admit it. You had to look that up, didn't you.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

trailrunner68 said:


> Benoit Jaochim (sp?)
> Fuyu Li
> Frank Schleck


Indeed Fuyu Li. Good memory!


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> This doesn't seem like something you'd "accidentally" take so there is little defense for it showing up. It's clearly a masking or flushing agent, so if the B sample is also positive the UCI should propose to ban him for the full 2 years UNLESS he admits to what he was masking, and if he fessed up to that they should propose to ban him for only a year. 6 months if he sells out his suppliers/doctors.


In his twitter Mike Creed pointed out that this could very easily have been an ingredient in a fat burning supplement. I doubt it, but how many times has he been tested this Tour. It's possible he could have taken something to get lighter and it showed up now since it was his first test.

I doubt it, but just pointing out that it could be something other then a masking or flushing agent.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Masking agent


Very interesting.


I learn something new every race,...er day  !


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> I'd like to hear from the UCI why they were so quick to release a positive for Frank, but took more than two months for AC, and only after under pressure from outside news sources?
> 
> Both findings occurred near the sime time of the second rest day



This ^^^^


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Rundfahrt said:


> In his twitter Mike Creed pointed out that this could very easily have been an ingredient in a fat burning supplement. I doubt it, but how many times has he been tested this Tour. It's possible he could have taken something to get lighter and it showed up now since it was his first test.
> 
> I doubt it, but just pointing out that it could be something other then a masking or flushing agent.


Xipamide is a Prescription-only medication made by Eli Lilly. It has no business being in any type of legal "sports supplement." It is an absolutely ridiculous argument.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> Xipamide is a Prescription-only medication made by Eli Lilly. It has no business being in any type of legal "sports supplement." It is an absolutely ridiculous argument.


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

You couldn't make this stuff up if you tried!

_Since being elected president of the Union Cycliste Internationale in 2006, Pat McQuaid has taken on the challenge of restoring credibility to a sport that had seen its reputation all but destroyed by doping scandals. Winning that fight and turning cycling from a European sport into a global one have become McQuaid’s twin goals.
"A father – I don't mind saying who it was, Johny Schleck – came to me a few years ago, soon after I was elected," recalls Pat McQuaid. "He asked me whether he should he leave his two sons in the sport or get them out now. I knew why he was asking me the question, so I said: 'tell him to leave them in the sport because this fight's going to continue against doping. They will have a fair chance to perform.'"_


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Brother Andy is being quoted in regards that he will bet his life and family name that Frank is clean blah blah.. .


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

See now that's not so hard. You test someone's urine, the test comes back positive, you bust 'em. It didn't take 10 years, a grand jury, extorting "eyewitness testimony" or anything. Simple.


----------



## Rundfahrt (Jul 16, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> See now that's not so hard. You test someone's urine, the test comes back positive, you bust 'em. It didn't take 10 years, a grand jury, extorting "eyewitness testimony" or anything. Simple.


You mean, it didn't take a positive test, two months to reveal it and a year and a half to finally sanction...by giving a whole six months of actual ban.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Fränk Schleck Requests B Sample, Will Claim He's Been Poisoned | Cyclingnews.com

This is really getting wierd. Hmm...


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

pedalruns said:


> Fränk Schleck Requests B Sample, Will Claim He's Been Poisoned | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> This is really getting wierd. Hmm...


Certainly more believable than clenbuterol beef. If someone wanted to sabotage a rider, how difficult would it be to slip an common prescription drug into a water bottle to set off a positive result?
Not that I believe it, but it is certainly not impossible. Maybe someone on the inside was tired of Frank's whining and knows he plans to leave. Hear you go buddy!

Again, I don't believe it. Especially from a guy who paid thousands for "training advice" from a Spanish gynecologist!


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have they been checking up on Greipel too?

Even the meatheads @ my gym would think he's juicing.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

Pro cycling is turning into a soap opera.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Rundfahrt said:


> You mean, it didn't take a positive test, two months to reveal it and a year and a half to finally sanction...by giving a whole six months of actual ban.


Yeah and that was with a positive test. Imagine if they'd only had eyewitness testimony. Probably would have hanged him!


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> See now that's not so hard. You test someone's urine, the test comes back positive, you bust 'em. It didn't take 10 years, a grand jury, extorting "eyewitness testimony" or anything. Simple.


I'm trying to answer your other long post and I see this silliness.

Step by step. First of all, armstrong was tested, and he came back positive multiple times. The first time was for cortisone in '99. Actually prior to that, throughout the 90's he had suspect levels of testosterone on IDK, 4 occasions? This is according to Don Catlin. 

Then there was the positive Tour de Suisse EPO test for which he paid off the UCI .

There were more than a few instances of tainted urine samples or samples which were almost completely clear.

He had 6 positives for EPO which were revealed by research testing of B samples in 2005, which he couldn't be sanctioned for.

Cutting to the chase, why do you think it took 10 years? Could it have been pervasive corruption of which Armstrong was a huge part?

Extorting eyewitness testimony? You're joking, no? As a condition of employment Garmin riders/employees have to be truthful with authorities. 3 will testfy against LA as eyewitnesses.

Just utter absurdity and actually no point for me to dissect your other post. 

BTW, I do agree with you completely on PSU, but evidently your thinking cap isn't on properly on this forum.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

B05 said:


> Have they been checking up on Greipel too?
> 
> Even the meatheads @ my gym would think he's juicing.


Greipel should have DNA testing to see if he's more human than Cro Magnon.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Wow, so much evidence of wrong-doing, and yet... 10 years...

Also, amazing that no one else ever thought of paying off UCI et al. Must be a lot of forehead slapping going on.


----------



## gb155 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its getting harder and harder to defend the support I hold so close to my heart and that has done so much for my life 

A real real sad state of affairs


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Wow, so much evidence of wrong-doing, and yet... 10 years...
> 
> Also, amazing that no one else ever thought of paying off UCI et al. Must be a lot of forehead slapping going on.


Nice non answer. Do you dispute any of it?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

respro said:


> Pro cycling is turning into a soap opera.


It's been a soap opera for a long time. Maybe you've noticed the scripts are getting less and less believable.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Fränk Schleck Requests B Sample, Will Claim He's Been Poisoned | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> This is really getting wierd. Hmm...


I sad earlier we was going to claim that.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

pedalruns said:


> Fränk Schleck Requests B Sample, Will Claim He's Been Poisoned | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> This is really getting wierd. Hmm...



Frank's song?

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39lizUf71VY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="360" width="640"></object>


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Chris-X said:


> I'm trying to answer your other long post and I see this silliness.
> 
> Step by step. First of all, armstrong was tested, and he came back positive multiple times. The first time was for cortisone in '99. Actually prior to that, throughout the 90's he had suspect levels of testosterone on IDK, 4 occasions? This is according to Don Catlin.
> 
> ...


Where do you get all this info, and why do you always go back to LA. This is about Frank. Dang you have such a hard on for LA it is embarrassing. Even your profile pic is about LA. 
I don't be believe the 2005 EPO stuff is legally legit. If it was he would have been sanctioned. The 99' positive would have been sanctioned if they could have, but LA had a note from his teacher (shown to be post dated... I know) The TOS stuff is it is true should have been dealt with then as Frank's stuff is getting dealt with. I would say close to 95% of the LA stuff you throw out is not founded as of yet. I'm sure much of it will come to light in November, but in my opinion much of your claims are hearsay at this point.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

wesb321 said:


> Brother Andy is being quoted in regards that he will bet his life and family name that Frank is clean blah blah.. .


Ha! I heard he is only doing that because they had planned on taking their mother's maiden name anyway.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

What cracks me up is all the LA haters are Ho Hum about this. Someone actually tests positive for a banned substance during a race and there is not much to say.

But if you even use a word that has the letters la in sequence in a post you get 10 paragraphs of obscure unverifiable scientific evidence.

Ha!


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder if Johan is thinking "I let you guys do this without me once and look what happens!" Either that or people aren't turning a blind eye to his riders anymore.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*must have skipped Physical Anthropology class*



burgrat said:


> Greipel should have DNA testing to see if he's more human than Cro Magnon.


Cro Magnon is h0m0 Sapien Sapien same as modern man
in fact if one could theoretically find and thaw a Cro MAgnon baby from Ice no one would be able to tell the difference

I think what you were looking for was h0m0 Sapien Neandertalis


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Cro Magnon is h0m0 Sapien Sapien same as modern man
> in fact if one could theoretically find and thaw a Cro MAgnon baby from Ice no one would be able to tell the difference
> 
> I think what you were looking for was h0m0 Sapien Neandertalis


Ha! So I wasn't the only geek to notice that. And it's _Hom0 sapiens sapiens_. 

Specific epithets generally aren't capitalized.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

juno said:


> What cracks me up is all the LA haters are Ho Hum about this. Someone actually tests positive for a banned substance during a race and there is not much to say.
> 
> But if you even use a word that has the letters la in sequence in a post you get 10 paragraphs of obscure unverifiable scientific evidence.
> 
> Ha!


That is what is so funny - humorous - about this doping forum. I have never seen so many Nobel prize-winning scientific bull $hit artists!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx Jorgy*



jorgy said:


> Ha! So I wasn't the only geek to notice that. And it's _Hom0 sapiens sapiens_.
> 
> Specific epithets generally aren't capitalized.


I was in a rush, appreciate the correction

What is so geeky about knowing such things? If one is gonna try and drop cave man bombs, one should understand the subject


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

David Loving said:


> That is what is so funny - humorous - about this doping forum. I have never seen so many Nobel prize-winning scientific bull $hit artists!


absolutely true.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

RadioShack-Nissan Lose Partnership With Enovos | Cyclingnews.com

Enovos not happy with the Schleck positive and Bruyneel mess, pulling their sponsorship


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> RadioShack-Nissan Lose Partnership With Enovos | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Enovos not happy with the Schleck positive and Bruyneel mess, pulling their sponsorship



And the fallout continues.


I wonder what percent of their budget Enovos was?

10%? 

20%?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> And the fallout continues.
> 
> 
> I wonder what percent of their budget Enovos was?
> ...


I would guess not a huge portion. They have been a sponsor for several years, they were brought on by the original Leopard team. They have been unhappy for a while with the Bruyneel chaos and the positive gave them the contract out they were looking for. They do not want their brand associated with it anymore. 

They have go so far as to demand that all of their branding be removed from all team clothing, trucks, cars, etc by August 1st, Tomorrow.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I would guess not a huge portion. They have been a sponsor for several years, they were brought on by the original Leopard team. They have been unhappy for a while with the Bruyneel chaos and the positive gave them the contract out they were looking for. They do not want their brand associated with it anymore.
> 
> They have go so far as to demand that all of their branding be removed from all team clothing, trucks, cars, etc by August 1st, Tomorrow.


I think the greater significance is that Enovos is a Luxembourgian company. Its HQ is in Luxembourg. If a Luxembourgian company had had enough that it wants to out of association NOW, one can imagine other sponsors are also unhappy. 

Enovos International S.A.: Contact


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> I think the greater significance is that Enovos is a Luxembourgian company. Its HQ is in Luxembourg. If a Luxembourgian company had had enough that it wants to out of association NOW, one can imagine other sponsors are also unhappy.
> 
> Enovos International S.A.: Contact



Oh; Didn't know that.


Good point too, regarding homeland company.


----------



## Priit (Feb 17, 2012)

juno said:


> What cracks me up is all the LA haters are Ho Hum about this. Someone actually tests positive for a banned substance during a race and there is not much to say.
> 
> But if you even use a word that has the letters la in sequence in a post you get 10 paragraphs of obscure unverifiable scientific evidence.
> 
> Ha!


Very true!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Several months ago, I read a thread on these boards (not the doper boards) on RSNT -- Sparticus, Schlecks, and everyone's favorite rider Jens Voigt. What promise! They looked to be the team to beat.

Now I just feel sorry for RSNT. Pathetic.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

juno said:


> What cracks me up is all the LA haters are Ho Hum about this. Someone actually tests positive for a banned substance during a race and there is not much to say.
> 
> But if you even use a word that has the letters la in sequence in a post you get 10 paragraphs of obscure unverifiable scientific evidence.
> 
> Ha!


Frank is a doper. The guy paid a Gynecologist $10,000 for "Training plans" But don't get your hopes up too much over this positive. It is a specified substance, not an automatic sanction. Don't get your hopes up. With a good lawyer he might get 6 months in the off season


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> I was in a rush, appreciate the correction
> 
> What is so geeky about knowing such things? If one is gonna try and drop cave man bombs, one should understand the subject


True. We must not disparage cave men. They had enough of that crap from Geico.


----------

